# Updating luxrender



## sambler (Dec 2, 2011)

I am looking at updating graphics/luxrender.

The new version of luxrender is now broken into two parts (separate repos) lux and luxrays so I have created a new port for luxrays as a dependancy for luxrender. I believe the purpose of luxrays is to be the source of gpu acceleration. Is anyone looking at providing opencl support for FreeBSD?

I can get luxrays to compile and the benchmark programs with it show it working fine.

luxconsole compiles and starts but segfaults on a call to png_destroy_write_struct() in lux::WritePngImage() - core/pngio.cpp. A temporary patch to remove the call prevents the segfault but it doesn't write anything to the png output file. It would appear to attempt to update the png file after each render pass.

luxrender segfaults at startup.

I have also created a port for luxblend - the blender plugin to give access to luxrender within blender. This appears to only be limited by the above luxrender issue.

For testing you can find a testsuite repo at http://src.luxrender.net/ - pass the *.lxs files to luxconsole [CMD="luxconsole"] file.lxs[/CMD]

Is there anything else in these new ports that would need to be fixed?


----------



## Jambert (Aug 1, 2012)

*Luxrender*

Port version is v0.7.1.1. Still opencl isn't supported, is it possible to update to v0.8?


----------

